# .



## Muckin_Slusher (11 mo ago)

.


----------



## Tony-chicago (Feb 10, 2021)

Weight distribution from the photo suggest adding a bit to the front. 
Are your skid shoes correct? The machine looks too low.
Slow speed helps. Your shift may have linkage slop.
Seems like it is too easy to damage a roof


----------



## arienskids (Jan 26, 2018)

Lower your tire pressure and add some kind of a weight bar. Slow reverse speed is common with all the older husqvarnas I’ve worked on in the past. Best thing to do is probably going to be to sell it and buy a real snowblower like an older Ariens or toro powermax.


----------



## distrbd (Dec 8, 2021)

arienskids said:


> Slow reverse speed is common with all the older husqvarnas I’ve worked on in the past.


Is it just Husqvarnas that suffer from "slow reverse" or is it a matter of cable stretching and a simple adjustment of the friction wheel, no matter what the brand is?


arienskids said:


> Best thing to do is probably going to be to sell it and* buy a real snowblower *like an older Ariens or toro powermax.


I had an Ariens(2012) that received basic annual maintenance but regardless of that , the engine quit on me, it only lasted 9 years of moderate use, I read a lot of mechanical problems with snow blowers here of different brands, they all seem to have a weak link somewhere , none are bulletproof, if the Husqvarans are to blame for a bad design , was the use of plastic console, I would rather deal with that than engine failures which are never an easy fix for your average homeowner.
Bottom line,I have good reasons not to consider Ariens as "real snow blower" but my poit is, one can't simply knock a brand completely as useless and warn against buying one, by reading the problems and issues on this site alone, it seems to me just about every brand of snowblower has their shares of mechanical, electrical problems and that includes Husqvarnas, Toros, and Ariens.I'm trying to be as truthful and honest here, I am not a small engine mechanic or even a snow clearing contractor but we all have common sense and can not understand the collective dislike for Husqvarnas and pro Ariens sentiment on this site.


----------



## Tony-chicago (Feb 10, 2021)

If your reverse is slow or non-existent your forward will be too fast too. Linkage slop is one factor. Adjust to a slow first gear. Should be easy. Just cable or such adjustment. Taking off the top layer may help prevent roof damage.


----------



## arienskids (Jan 26, 2018)

distrbd said:


> Is it just Husqvarnas that suffer from "slow reverse" or is it a matter of cable stretching and a simple adjustment of the friction wheel, no matter what the brand is?
> 
> I had an Ariens(2012) that received basic annual maintenance but regardless of that , the engine quit on me, it only lasted 9 years of moderate use, I read a lot of mechanical problems with snow blowers here of different brands, they all seem to have a weak link somewhere , none are bulletproof, if the Husqvarans are to blame for a bad design , was the use of plastic console, I would rather deal with that than engine failures which are never an easy fix for your average homeowner.
> Bottom line,I have good reasons not to consider Ariens as "real snow blower" but my poit is, one can't simply knock a brand completely as useless and warn against buying one, by reading the problems and issues on this site alone, it seems to me just about every brand of snowblower has their shares of mechanical, electrical problems and that includes Husqvarnas, Toros, and Ariens.I'm trying to be as truthful and honest here, I am not a small engine mechanic or even a snow clearing contractor but we all have common sense and can not understand the collective dislike for Husqvarnas and pro Ariens sentiment on this site.


That’s why I specifically mentioned older Ariens, should of specified through 1965 to late 90s/early 2000s. I personally believe the modern Ariens machines are only moderately better then the husqvarnas, as far as longevity goes the machines we see the least in for service not counting carburetor issues are mtd and toro, we almost never see Hondas but they are uncommon around here. I see Ariens and husqvarna machines in all the time for issues like shredded belts for no apparent reason tossing belts chassis issues design flaws etc, husqvarnas are mostly design flaws and they use cheap poor quality auger belts plus they have an issue with there chute control design and they been using half shaft gearboxes for a while now along with Ariens which is why the shear pins and grease fittings are near the gearbox on most husqvarnas and Ariens from the last 12 years or so. toros most commonly have impeller bearing wear but are very reliable, single stages come in a lot for paddles and scrapers, all have carburetor issues. Just stating what I see I’ve been working on these for a while do I know what to avoid at this point.


----------



## distrbd (Dec 8, 2021)

arienskids,I do appreciate your honest opinion and I do get it now, this is not the first time I have heard praises of the simpler/older snow blowers, but around here 1965 to late nineties Ariens are hard to find, I assume the owners of these old beasts just keep fixing them and pass them on to friends or their kids, we are kind of stuck with what's offered new I suppose if I ever get my hands on one of these oldies, I would buy and keep for future sale, it looks like they only gain value as they get older.


----------



## JJG723 (Mar 7, 2015)

My brother-in-law has that same exact machine. It's the only snowblower he's ever owned or operated. He's a mechanical engineer and complains it seems as though it doesn't function how it should lol. Back in 2013 we got hit when about 30" to 35" He conveniently was away on a business trip so I went over to help my sister out. I figured I'd just use his machine to get the driveway done, what a mistake. The absolute worst snowblower I've ever run in my life. The controls a cumbersome and the performance was so lackluster. Luckily I had my Ariens1332 Pro in the back of my truck. At the time of purchase the machine was listed at $1,100 but he only paid $450 for it because it was a 1-year-old leftover and they just wanted to get rid of it. He plans on getting rid of it and getting something else when winter in over.


----------



## Muckin_Slusher (11 mo ago)

.


----------



## Yanmar Ronin (Jan 31, 2015)

Muckin_Slusher said:


> Shame on Husky for selling their soul and putting their name on a pile of ****.


Two posts in and you're a swing and a miss, and a ball.

Kindly watch your mouth. And please consider that the fault might not be entirely with the machine. You may have things yet to learn.

And welcome to SBF... the other ball is in your hands.  🍻


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

if the machine is useless then buy another machine.


usually it is operator error........


----------



## BullFrog (Oct 14, 2015)

Disturbed snow is always more difficult to move than un-disturbed, it's why skiers have difficulty moving and digging themselves out if caught in an avalanche. You are basically locked in there. You can adjust the reverse speed but it'll effect forward motion too so pick your priorities but go too far either way and, well, you've been there done that so no need to elaborate. As previously mentioned it appears your skids are setting the bucket too low. I haven't experienced the issues you are having so it would seem operator error to me. But what do I know. Good luck.


----------



## Tony-chicago (Feb 10, 2021)

Your lowest forward gear should be quite slow then. If at all. Adjust skids so scraper is at least 1/8 inch above the ground. Maybe more for roof duty. (It wil melt easy.) And for safety of the roof. If it rides up that may be a good thing. Take of a layer and repeat. Otherwise use a slow speed. Also partial bucket at a time can work. Impeller kit might get enough distance to do it all?


----------



## Husqvarna_10530SBE (Oct 9, 2015)

I have the same machine and it works great doing my large driveway. I did add the impeller mod to add throwing distance, but it did just fine before. The reverse speed is slow, but I never use it. I just pull up on both steering triggers to unlock both wheels, push down a little to lift front of machine off ground and walk backwards. Much easier than adjusting speed control and engaging disengaging drive lever to change direction. One of the reasons why I'll never get a track machine.

Now the Husqvarna machines are not the best out there, but they are not junk. Maybe with some time you could figure out how to operate it properly, or maybe there is something wrong with it. Sitting around for 15+ years with little use is not good. The belts probably need to be replaced. I've never had to adjust the drive wheel or levers on my machine. Sounds like you over adjusted yours and caused damage. 

As orangputeh said, the problem is usually not the tool, but the tool operator. 

I'm sure there are people on SBF that could use parts from your machine if you are giving up on it. At least it could help others out.


----------

